# CREOLE BUTTER INJECTED RIBS ON THE LANG!



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2016)

I have been dying to smoke some ribs on the Lang. This is my second time using it.

I went to the store a few days ago & was looking for BB's, but they didn't have any that looked to good.

I found a rack of ST. L's and they looked pretty good, so I bought them.

I injected them with some Creole butter that I had left over from some wings I smoked a couple of weeks ago.

Then put my pork rub on & vacuum packed them.

Here's what I started with.













6-27-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






That's a pretty nice looking rack.













6-27-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Of course I left the membrane on, I wanted to make sure the injection stayed inside and didn't leak out.

I have an injector with a small needle that's perfect for this.

BTW, the butter injection came from the fridge so everything will still be nice & cold inside the meat.













6-27-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Next comes the rub.













6-27-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Into a foodsaver bag & vacuumed up, then back in the fridge.













6-27-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






I got busy & didn't have a chance to smoke them until yesterday. They were in the vac pack for 4 days.

I thought this would be way too long, but as it turns out it was just about a perfect amount of time.













6-27-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Got the Lang fired up & thought I would use the top grate & see how stuff cooks up there.

Took the bottom grates out so they wouldn't get dirty.













6-27-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Opened it up at the 2 hour mark, when I added another split to the fire.

They are coming along nicely.













6-27-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Only took a few minutes to settle back in around 225.

However I found that the top grate runs about 20 degrees hotter than the bottom grate.

So the temp gauge says 230, but the Mav on the second grate reads 250.













6-27-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






You can see I have the vents closed way down, but she stabilized nicely at the 230-250 range.

It's a pretty hot day & it doesn't take much of a fire to keep the temp up.













6-27-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






It's been about 3 hours now and I just added another split & took a quick look.













6-27-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






That's about where I would think it should be in 3 hours, normally I would foil them now.

But not today, I'm just going to let them go.













6-27-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






The left side of the top rack is a little hotter than the right side.

So I rotated the ribs 180 degrees.













6-27-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Then I started spraying them with a combo of apple juice & BBQ sauce.













6-27-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Had a couple of friends stop by for a little corn. The Mom is on the right.

The chick on the left is only about 3 months old. I guess my corn diet is making her grow!













6-27-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Well were at about 4 hours now & it's getting close to being done.













6-27-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Time to put some sauce on.













6-27-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Nice thick coating.













6-27-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Back on the rack.













6-27-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Starting to look good, nice pullback on the bones.













6-27-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






That's the number I'm looking for. If you want FOTB ribs, then keep cooking until about 200.













6-27-16 21.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Check it again. Actually I checked it in several places.

I rotated the ribs a couple of times also to keep them cooking evenly.

The bottom rack is the same temp all the way across.

Now I know & next time I will probably just use the bottom rack for ribs.













6-27-16 22.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Anyhow here they are all sliced up. They certainly are very juicy.













6-27-16 23.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






I took a bite out so you could see the meat does not slide off the bone, but is very tender.













6-27-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Overall, the ribs came out just like I wanted, but I like my babybacks.

I am glad I got a chance to use my IT method on spares, because I'm often asked

if my method will work with spares. Now I can say for sure that it will.

I also really liked the flavor from the Creole butter injection. 

I can't wait to try that on a rack of BB's.

I'm also smoking a butt for the 4th and I'm going to inject that with the Creole Butter too.

Thanks for looking guys,

Al


----------



## phatbac (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks great Al. I have never injected ribs before thats is somthing i might try in a couple weeks. Can you really taste a flavor diffetence with it? I will do the vac seal/ rub thing too. Definately points!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## sauced (Jul 1, 2016)

Great looking ribs Al!!! I have never injected ribs only wings with a creole butter. Hmmmm.......gotta give that a try!

Thanks for sharing. How are you liking your Lang?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 1, 2016)

QUOTE

I took a bite out so you could see the meat does not slide off the bone, but is very tender.













6-27-16 24.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016






Hey Al.  Sure.  We believe you.  It was all in the interest of science.  Had nothing to do with an excuse to grab a taster.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Fine looking ribs.  The color is great.  I've never tried Creole Butter, but apparently I should.  I don't particularly like fall off the bone anything, so to me those are perfectly done.

Nice to know the Lang works well for everything so far.







Gary


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 1, 2016)

Boy Al your hitting it out of the park with that Lang. What for wood was you smoking with?
Another fantastic cook.

:points:


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2016)

Al Fantastic I am with the crowd never injected ribs.Is the Creole Butter store bought or home made? Points for sure

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 1, 2016)

SA, I also never thought about injecting ribs, what a great idea !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2016)

phatbac said:


> Looks great Al. I have never injected ribs before thats is somthing i might try in a couple weeks. Can you really taste a flavor diffetence with it? I will do the vac seal/ rub thing too. Definately points!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac(Aaron)


Thanks Aaron!

Yes you can taste the flavor difference. These ribs, flavorwise were the best I have ever made. Judy said so too!

So it must be true!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


Sauced said:


> Great looking ribs Al!!! I have never injected ribs only wings with a creole butter. Hmmmm.......gotta give that a try!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. How are you liking your Lang?


Thanks Man!

I'm loving the Lang!

I can't wait until I have used it a few more times, cause I'm still learning it.

The flavor from all wood smoke is very nice.

Al


GaryHibbert said:


> QUOTE
> 
> I took a bite out so you could see the meat does not slide off the bone, but is very tender.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!

Yes the Creole butter put the ribs over the top.

I think I may have to buy a couple of cases of the stuff.

Thanks for the point too!

Al


hardcookin said:


> Boy Al your hitting it out of the park with that Lang. What for wood was you smoking with?
> Another fantastic cook.


Thank-you!

I was using a mix of oak & hickory.

And thank-you for the point, my friend!

Al


tropics said:


> Al Fantastic I am with the crowd never injected ribs.Is the Creole Butter store bought or home made? Points for sure
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

The Creole butter is store bought. It's Cajun Injector, Creole butter injectable marinade.

It's the same stuff that Gary ( Scarbelly ) uses in his wing recipe.

I couldn't find it locally, so I ordered it online.

Thank-you for the point too.

Al


CrazyMoon said:


> SA, I also never thought about injecting ribs, what a great idea !


Thanks Buddy! And thanks for the point too.

Yes if you get a chance try injecting a rack or two.

It really makes a difference.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice Looking Ribs Al !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do you inject like 2 or 3 places between each pair of bones?

I tried that IT thing with my Thermapen. I got 3 different temps within a one inch area just about every time I tried it. And that leaves my door open too long anyway. I went back to time, like I always did.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice Looking Ribs Al, Great Color  Juicy and Tender looking  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Two things I've never done   Inject ribs  Or Check the Temp ?

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 1, 2016)

That will work! Nice rig...JJ


----------



## lancep (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks like you and your Lang are getting along, have the WSM s started getting jealous yet? Ribs look great!!
:points:


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 1, 2016)

You injected your ribs!  Nice change.  point B


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 1, 2016)

Al just one more quick question. How much heat does that Creole butter have? My granddaughter loves ribs but not to hot.

Thanks


----------



## ndwildbill (Jul 2, 2016)

Great looking ribs...gonna have to try the Creole butter injection in the next week or so!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Looking Ribs Al !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Bear!

I used a long needle & it went from one side of the ribs to the other.

So as I was squeezing it I was also pulling it out.

I really filled each rib up, you could see the meat bulging up.

Thanks for the point too!

Al


gary s said:


> Nice Looking Ribs Al, Great Color  Juicy and Tender looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Gary!

I never used to do those things either, but I'm into experimenting with different methods.

I even fired up the Lang with no meat in it & had oven therms all over the inside to see if there were any hot spots.

I know what a waste of wood, right?

Anyhow, thanks for the point too!

Al


Chef JimmyJ said:


> That will work! Nice rig...JJ


Thanks JJ! Appreciate it!

Al


LanceP said:


> Looks like you and your Lang are getting along, have the WSM s started getting jealous yet? Ribs look great!!


Thanks Lance!

They should be getting jealous, cause I'm really having fun with the Lang!

Appreciate the point too!

Al


BDSkelly said:


> You injected your ribs!  Nice change.  point B


Thanks Brian!

I had about 3/4 of a jar of the Creole butter left over from some wings I did a few weeks ago.

I didn't really like the taste in the wings & was trying to figure out what to do with a case of the stuff.

I thought I would try it in the ribs just for a hoot, & I found out it really goes well with pork.

Thanks for the point too!

Al


hardcookin said:


> Al just one more quick question. How much heat does that Creole butter have? My granddaughter loves ribs but not to hot.
> 
> Thanks


It is a little spicy. We like spicy stuff & to us this is mild.

You may want to just inject half the rack & leave the other half alone.

That way if it's too spicy for her she will have a half rack without any in it.

Al


Ndwildbill said:


> Great looking ribs...gonna have to try the Creole butter injection in the next week or so!


Thanks a lot Bill, and thank you for the point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks a lot Bear!
> 
> I used a long needle & it went from one side of the ribs to the other.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the Splaining, Al !!

Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks a lot for the Splaining, Al !!
> 
> Appreciate that.
> 
> Bear


No problem, Brother!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 2, 2016)

Very nice, Al! It never occured to me to inject ribs, but then you're outside the box a little, aren't you? 
Good to see you getting along with the stick burner. Are you really adding wood every 2 or 3 hours? I have to chuck a stick in every 20 minutes or so...
Keep an eye on your 2 friends. There are probably some folks here getting ideas :biggrin:
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Very nice, Al! It never occured to me to inject ribs, but then you're outside the box a little, aren't you?
> Good to see you getting along with the stick burner. Are you really adding wood every 2 or 3 hours? I have to chuck a stick in every 20 minutes or so...
> Keep an eye on your 2 friends. There are probably some folks here getting ideas
> 
> ...


Thanks Dan!

You must have misunderstood me. I have to add a split about every hour.

Al


----------



## boykjo (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey Al, I see you got the lang............ Congrats on the nice rig.  The ribs look great............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Wow... I got sticker shock when I saw the price you paid for them. We get them on sale here for $1.99/lb about every month or so.  Every time I go to Florida the meat and gas prices are high......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But I love the people and the weather.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## muralboy (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice looking ribs Al. Might have to try injecting.  Thanks for that idea


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2016)

boykjo said:


> Hey Al, I see you got the lang............ Congrats on the nice rig.  The ribs look great............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!

I can get Smithfield ribs at Walmart for $1.49, but I wanted to get some real good fresh ribs, so I paid the price.

But your right everything in Florida costs more. It's not too bad where I'm at in Sebring.

I lived in Ft. Lauderdale for 35 years & everything there is real expensive.

Al


muralboy said:


> Nice looking ribs Al. Might have to try injecting. Thanks for that idea


Thank you!

Yea give it a try & see what you think.

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 3, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Dan!
> 
> You must have misunderstood me. I have to add a split about every hour.
> 
> Al


That's still pretty awesome. I'm going to have to wear out the CharGriller before lobbying for a Lang [emoji]128529[/emoji]
That's high for SL ribs, but so is 6.99 to 7.99 for tri tip around here. Sometimes you just have to splurge...
Dan


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 3, 2016)

The ribs look great Al.

Those birds are cool, what are they?













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jun 12, 2016






Not the birds, the ribs... LOL!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 3, 2016)

Those bring tears to my eyes haha they look perfect. I think I like the same tenderness as you describe.  Not falling off the bone but very tender!  Points for another great snoke on the new rig!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 3, 2016)

Great thread Al & very tasty lookin ribs !   :drool  I'll have to try that injection !  Looks to me like your a natural with the Lang !   Thumbs Up


----------



## remsr (Jul 5, 2016)

Great looking ribs Al, 
One of my sisters owns a general store/ restaurant in northern Minnesota, she gets me cases of meat at great prices. I am picking up a 30 lb case of Texas  style pork ribs today at the unbelievable price of $1.69 a pound, next week she is coming to St Pul  bringing a case of Texas style beef ribs loaded with meat for $199 a lb and a case of butts for $1.29 a lb. I am defenstly going to inject some ribs with  Creole butter, never thought of that, I do it to my butts, but never tried it with ribs I think it will work real well because the ribs are real meaty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> The ribs look great Al.
> 
> Those birds are cool, what are they?
> 
> ...


Thanks Man!

The birds are sandhill cranes, they have been stopping by the house for years.

They have chicks every spring & they bring them by for corn at about 3 weeks old.

Al


worktogthr said:


> Those bring tears to my eyes haha they look perfect. I think I like the same tenderness as you describe. Not falling off the bone but very tender! Points for another great snoke on the new rig!


Thanks a lot Chris!

I am having some fun with the Lang!

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great thread Al & very tasty lookin ribs !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin!

So far the Lang has been pretty easy to work with.

Al


REMSR said:


> Great looking ribs Al,
> One of my sisters owns a general store/ restaurant in northern Minnesota, she gets me cases of meat at great prices. I am picking up a 30 lb case of Texas style pork ribs today at the unbelievable price of $1.69 a pound, next week she is coming to St Pul bringing a case of Texas style beef ribs loaded with meat for $199 a lb and a case of butts for $1.29 a lb. I am defenstly going to inject some ribs with Creole butter, never thought of that, I do it to my butts, but never tried it with ribs I think it will work real well because the ribs are real meaty.


Thanks a lot! It must be nice to be able to get meat at those prices.

Good luck with the ribs!

Al


----------



## idahopz (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice job, Al!  I like the extended time vacuum sealing idea too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful back yard!

Pete


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> Very nice job, Al!  I like the extended time vacuum sealing idea too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Pete, I appreciate it.

With the view you have, it's quite a compliment for you to say you like my yard!

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 6, 2016)

Never thought to inject ribs, looks like it worked great! Beauty job!!


----------



## jp61 (Jul 7, 2016)

Someone is having fun with his new toy! Enjoy!

What's up with your dishrag? Looks a little sad?













6-27-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jul 1, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks perfect Al! Wow am I jealous of that Lang! I don't know if I'd bundle off the rest of my smokers, but I understand a little better after seeing those ribs!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Never thought to inject ribs, looks like it worked great! Beauty job!!


Thanks DB!

Al


JP61 said:


> Someone is having fun with his new toy! Enjoy!
> 
> What's up with your dishrag? Looks a little sad?
> 
> ...


Man you have a good set of eyes, Next time I'll put a smile on it's face!

Al


bauchjw said:


> Looks perfect Al! Wow am I jealous of that Lang! I don't know if I'd bundle off the rest of my smokers, but I understand a little better after seeing those ribs!


Thanks Man!

I thought about it & decided that the WSM's would probably not get much use anymore & thought I could sell them to one of the guys who would put them back to work.

Al


----------



## disco (Jul 14, 2016)

I have never injected ribs but I will give this a try even though I'm not big on experimenting.

Thanks for the idea, Al!

Disco


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 14, 2016)

Tried this on two racks of baby backs this weekend for a BBQ. Sure keeps them moist!

Will be doing these again with Q-view this time


----------



## theelballew (Jul 15, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Richie!
> 
> The Creole butter is store bought. It's Cajun Injector, Creole butter injectable marinade.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2016)

Disco said:


> I have never injected ribs but I will give this a try even though I'm not big on experimenting.
> 
> Thanks for the idea, Al!
> 
> Disco


Hey Disco, the way you cook I know you like to experiment.

I think you will like this!

Al


DukeBurger said:


> Tried this on two racks of baby backs this weekend for a BBQ. Sure keeps them moist!
> 
> Will be doing these again with Q-view this time


That's great DB!

Looking forward to seeing your ribs!

Al


THeelBallew said:


>


The answer is yes it's Cajun injector, injectable marinade, Creole butter.

Al


----------



## roller (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice Ribs Al !!!! I`m with you those Walmart ribs are not worth a crap....I to am mostly a Baby Back rib smoker...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2016)

Roller said:


> Nice Ribs Al !!!! I`m with you those Walmart ribs are not worth a crap....I to am mostly a Baby Back rib smoker...


Thanks Roller!

Yea I love my baby backs!

Al


----------



## remsr (Jul 28, 2016)

Any one ever smoke Texas back pork ribs? They are so meaty that they could benefit from injection. My sister owns a restaurant and gets these huge slabs of pork back and beef back ribs. These I got for $1.67 a pound 9 racks weighed 65 lbs the pan they are in is 28" long. I am still trying to get the hang of how to get them perfect. Any suggestions. 













image.jpeg



__ remsr
__ Jul 28, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Any one ever smoke Texas back pork ribs? They are so meaty that they could benefit from injection. My sister owns a restaurant and gets these huge slabs of pork back and beef back ribs. These I got for $1.67 a pound 9 racks weighed 65 lbs the pan they are in is 28" long. I am still trying to get the hang of how to get them perfect. Any suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so thick, your just going to have to cook them longer.

I would smoke them to an IT of 195. They will be tender & juicy, but not quite FOTB.

If you want FOTB take them to 200 IT.

Here's a thread that explains the IT method for smoking ribs.

And yes they would benefit from injecting!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2016)

Missed these the first time around. Looks great Al! Nice smoke!


----------



## remsr (Jul 29, 2016)

Membrane on or off when injecting? 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Missed these the first time around. Looks great Al! Nice smoke!


Thanks DS!

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Membrane on or off when injecting?
> 
> Randy,


I always leave the membrane on, whether I inject or not.

I think it holds the juices in.

Al


----------



## theelballew (Aug 12, 2016)

I injected my ribs this past weekend and I will be doing that from now on. I thought it added that little bit of extra.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2016)

THeelBallew said:


> I injected my ribs this past weekend and I will be doing that from now on. I thought it added that little bit of extra.


I agree with you & I think as more folks try this it will become the norm for ribs!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I agree with you & I think as more folks try this it will become the norm for ribs!
> 
> Al


I think you're right, Al! I tried it with some SL ribs a couple of weeks ago and I'm sold. I picked up some Beef back ribs to try tomorrow and some of them may get an injection treatment...
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> I think you're right, Al! I tried it with some SL ribs a couple of weeks ago and I'm sold. I picked up some Beef back ribs to try tomorrow and some of them may get an injection treatment...
> Dan


Good luck Dan!

Let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## remsr (Apr 20, 2017)

I thought that was you and once again, nice looking ribs!  Croel butter is a good injection I use it on butts and it's great. 
I have said it befor and I'll say it again for all the new people on the Forms. 
I smoked meats for 20 years before joining the Forms. I turned out some pretty good stuff but was never consistent until I joind the Forms and started smoking to internal temp. Before the Forms I didn't even own a digital  thermometer, now I have 6 of them in one form or another and it only makes good sense to smoke ribs to internal temp if you want consistently perfect ribs.

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2017)

REMSR said:


> I thought that was you and once again, nice looking ribs! Croel butter is a good injection I use it on butts and it's great.
> I have said it befor and I'll say it again for all the new people on the Forms.
> I smoked meats for 20 years before joining the Forms. I turned out some pretty good stuff but was never consistent until I joind the Forms and started smoking to internal temp. Before the Forms I didn't even own a digital thermometer, now I have 6 of them in one form or another and it only makes good sense to smoke ribs to internal temp if you want consistently perfect ribs.
> 
> Randy,


Thanks Randy!

Al


----------



## scarps23 (Apr 22, 2017)

That sounded and looked real good. I love the creole butter injection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2017)

scarps23 said:


> That sounded and looked real good. I love the creole butter injection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

It was very good!

Al


----------

